# Water Spots On Screen!!!!



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Got a Garmin 4208, love the unit and have had it for about 4 years now... Problem is I can not for the life of me get those damn water spots off the screen!!!!! I've tried the screen cleaner, used tooth paste, used a diff. screen cleaner all of which was recommended but didn't work... Can any of you tell me the trick,, the trick that REALLY WORKS???? 

Thanks,,

Tight Lines, and Bent Rods,

"Freedom Won"


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

WOW!!! I have same unit same issue. Was ready to post the same thing just now! Sub'd and going to ask on THT. I will post here if anyone responds.


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks brother, I'll PM you if I get any info.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ask the question with customer service at Garmin....They just might have a good answer.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

fishwalton said:


> Ask the question with customer service at Garmin....They just might have a good answer.


From what I read they either deny there is a problem or replace it under warranty. No fixes for the water spots.
http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...water-spot-question-picture-added-heeelp.html


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Plexus plastic polish and then the Plexus protection but the spots do come back.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I understand the spots are due to the loss of the sun screen protection.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you will lose the tint and some protection but it will be much clearer and easier to see.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I just had the same problem i used plastic polish and scrubbed the screen for about 15 min and the coating was all gone. took a good bit of work but much better now. although the anti glare is gone the screen is clear and it now dosnt bug me with all the spots. no really easy way and i tried everything that i could think of trying the easy way but just constantly polishing with the plastic polish was the only thing that worked for me.


----------

